# Owyhee River "Widowmaker Section" road access



## lucasglick (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anyone have an update on road conditions for the dirt road into Three Forks, the put in for the Widowmaker section on the Owyhee River? I've heard that the road can turn really nasty when it is wet, and make it impossible to get down to the put in. With all the rain the Owyhee is getting right now, I'm worried that access might be a issue for a planed trip starting Thursday. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

Try Robin @ Owyhee River Shuttles. 541-586-2352. She may be able to give you a road update....and take care of your shuttle if you don't already have arrangements. Good luck.




lucasglick said:


> Does anyone have an update on road conditions for the dirt road into Three Forks, the put in for the Widowmaker section on the Owyhee River? I've heard that the road can turn really nasty when it is wet, and make it impossible to get down to the put in. With all the rain the Owyhee is getting right now, I'm worried that access might be a issue for a planed trip starting Thursday. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

The Soldier creek road was pretty mushy a couple weeks ago when we did it, but it tends to have a good base even when wet. 4wd required. The crossing at soldier creek was a bit dicey as lots of low elevation runoff meant the creek was higher than normal. Top of the tires on a ford f350. Go slow or you will put a wave over the hood and into the air intake. It should be lower now even with higher flows at Rome. The actual drop into the canyon is never too bad as it has enough rock. 

However you may have a hard time finding a shuttle under these conditions.


----------

